

No feedback from SalesForce; would you rate our hackathon project? - mikitamikado
http://www.sumosales.co
Hi fellows,&lt;p&gt;We&#x27;re one of the teams who participated in SalesForce hackathon and built SumoSales in less than 5 days (from idea to the app).&lt;p&gt;Since SalesForce responded with a general &quot;sorry, u&#x27;re not in&quot; email as well as didn&#x27;t even look at some of the entries (now there is a huge scandal going around this hackathon), I want to ask real hackers to rate our work.&lt;p&gt;Basically, we built an app to gamify working environment (not just sales).&lt;p&gt;Check our hack SumoSales and imagine you can compete with colleagues on the number of commits &#x2F; lines of codes per day for a prize of lunch.&lt;p&gt;Would be awesome to hear any feedback after the 5 days of work. Negative comments are as welcome as positive - better than nothing anyways :)&lt;p&gt;Thanks!
======
gabecuevas
Being a sales manager I've had sales people lose their steam and become
unmotivated. I think this is the perfect way to gamify sales and reward
amongst peers. Has the old school way of sales died? "ABC", Always Be Closing!
Great job on the app. I give it a perfect 10.

------
alovak
Great implementation! Looks awesome!

